# Favorite rhythm games



## Fudge (Mar 19, 2011)

I love Ouendan/EBA (osu!), Rhythm Heaven, and Lumines. What are yours? I can't wait to try DJ Max and Guitaroo Man once I get my PSP


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

Guitar Hero series is probably the most famous and stepmania.


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2011)

DJ Max is amazing. It has a REALLY steep learning curve though. My favorite is Black Square, don't bother trying DJ Max 3 cos it has a shitty song list.

Rock Band for the PSP is also really good.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 19, 2011)

Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan! 1+2, Elite Beat Agents, Rhythm Tengoku, Rhythm Heaven, Taiko no Tatsukin DS/Wii 1-3, Daigasso! Band Brothers DX, Osu!, Dance Dance Revolution, Stepmania


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 19, 2011)

gitarooman lives(fudgenuts u aint goin wrong but beware of the sambone trio stage)

and ouendan/eba

also cant forget taiko


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

Jam with the band,elite beat agents(quedan) are a few more.


----------



## Splych (Mar 19, 2011)

Elite Beat Agents + all the other JAP ones i can't seem to remember their names .


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 19, 2011)

Jung Rhythm

Taiko no Tatsujin

Rhythm Heaven


----------



## Rydian (Mar 19, 2011)

Pump It Up.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 19, 2011)

Ouendan/EBA "series", DJ Max, Rock Band 2, Rhythm Tengoku (I like the first one better),  Amplitude, Osu! for the iphone, and I can't think of more right now...

EDIT: Oh right. Taiko. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Taiko Wii 1-3, a PS2 drum, and a multi disc with all the Taiko PS2 games... So much fun.


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 19, 2011)

Rhythm Tengoku (GBA), Rhythm Heaven (NDS), DDR: Mario Mix (GCN). 
Sure it might seem weak but I have played the heck out of these games. Also there might be some that I'm forgetting. I'm especially into GBA Rhythm Heaven lately because of DSTWO's amazing GBA emulator on my DSi. I can't wait for Rhythm Heaven Wii! Basically, Rhythm Heaven is insanely amazing.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 19, 2011)

Dance Dance Revolution, Stepmania and Rock Band.


----------



## nando (Mar 19, 2011)

EBA, Rhythm Heaven and RB3 (pro mode is awesomeness)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2011)

Rock Band Unplugged is awesome. Great rhythm game in general.

EBA is fun but you just play it for a bit and then don't bother with it for months.

I can't stand Rhythm Tengoku, Rhythm Heave, or Daigasso. They're just so boring and they feel unresponsive. I can keep a rhythm in other games but these are just way too picky.

I'm surprised no one said PaRappa the Rapper.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 19, 2011)

OSU/EBA and Stepmania.


----------



## Jax (Mar 19, 2011)

Ouendan/EBA series, Daigasso and the Rhythm Tengoku series.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 19, 2011)

Ouendan/EBA most definitely.

Imo there is no rhythm-game yet, that is even remotely coming close to being as good as these games! Best rhythm-experience in gaming as of yet!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2011)

Ouendan/EBA and RockBand on PSP


----------



## R2DJ (Mar 19, 2011)

EBA/Ouendan definitely. There should be a new game that is DLC-compatible.

DDR but it has run its course I'm afraid.

DJ Hero is awesome. Forget the bad press, it's likely that 95% of them haven't tried it/hate the genre.

Rock Band is awesome for parties and...no, actually I play it almost everytime I turn on my Xbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do not confuse it with the once-cool-but-got-milked-to-death Guitar Hero.

Audiosurf is nice. I play it when i can't be arsed to play the console games


----------



## Paarish (Mar 19, 2011)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> EBA/Ouendan definitely. There should be a new game that is DLC-compatible.
> 
> DDR but it has run its course I'm afraid.
> 
> ...



oh yh Audiosurf is a good one as well


----------



## Fudge (Mar 21, 2011)

I totally forgot about Taiko no Tatsujin. I love it, I've beaten all the songs on Muzukashii (Hard) and some of them on Oni in the first DS game. DDR and GH/Rock Band are fun too. I especially love Rock Band with friends. So fun.


----------



## Devante (Mar 26, 2011)

Parappa the Rapper & Umjammer Lammy.

Come on people. :/


----------



## Joanified (Mar 27, 2011)

Ouendan's my fav for sure. I bought the NDS for that game and never regretted it. 

I like rhythm tengoku, taiko no tatsujin. Can't remember what other nice rhythm games there are.

On the computer, I play abit of stepmania(using keyboard), and audition online.

Oh and I used to play jubeat in the arcades but It's just too expensive for me to play anymore.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Mar 27, 2011)

Elite Beat Agents - NDS
Ummm
Yeah


----------



## ilman (Mar 27, 2011)

patapon


----------



## Joanified (Mar 27, 2011)

ilman said:
			
		

> patapon



lol. I was pretty sure I forgot somthing. and that was it. patapon is awesome for a game so simple lol


----------



## Stephapanda (Mar 27, 2011)

Rhythm Heaven and DDR are my favorites. I'm really bad at most other rhythm games.


----------



## Devante (Mar 28, 2011)

OK can we at least get a Rez in here or something?


----------



## Dylan (Mar 28, 2011)

Guitar hero metallica. All i'd ever want in a musical game


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 28, 2011)

Guitar Hero 1 and 2. After that? nah.


----------



## Xale (Mar 28, 2011)

Parrappa the rapper, all time favorite


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 28, 2011)

damn i forgot DDR i suck but it's one of my favorite rhythm games


----------



## hobo33 (Mar 28, 2011)

GH3, GH: Metallica, Rock Band 2 and 3

Pro mode drums are awesome


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 28, 2011)

I prefer any of the Rock Band games. Lol.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 28, 2011)

I love the Rock Band series (Although I have yet to touch Rock Band: Green Day out of all....).

I played the drums best in RB 2 but after destroying them I've been stuck trying to master the guitar in RB 3 -__-

lol


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 28, 2011)

We Cheer 2, DDR, ITG, Para Para Paradise, Rock Band, GH, DJ Max, Beatmania, Pop'n Music, Samba de Amigo, Taiko no Tatsujin, and plenty more. I'm pretty well adapted to rhythm games to the extent where I can play proficiently with just a bit of practice.


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 28, 2011)

Devante said:
			
		

> OK can we at least get a Rez in here or something?



Rez isn't a rhythm game, it's a music game like Everyday Shooter or the Bit Trip Series.


----------



## updowners (Mar 28, 2011)

Recently I've been getting some Beatmania games. Taiko No Tatsujin and Rhythm Tengoku are pretty good too (Really bad at Rhythm Tengoku though)


----------



## nando (Mar 28, 2011)

The Rhythm Method


----------



## Devante (Mar 28, 2011)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Devante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew there'd be one of you. ;>


----------



## knl (Mar 28, 2011)

GBAtemp disappoints me sometimes. How can nobody in this topic like Maestro Jump in Music, when it's basically only available in ROM form? It's one hell of a cool rhythm game.
Other than the default EBA/Rhythm Heaven answers, I also enjoy Audiosurf and recently got Bit.Trip Beat.
and I've also played Beat Hazard, but it was only a demo. Was pretty cool while it lasted anyway.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rhythm heaven is the best I ever played.
It really sucked you into the game.


----------



## Devante (Mar 29, 2011)

knl said:
			
		

> GBAtemp disappoints me sometimes. How can nobody in this topic like Maestro Jump in Music, when it's basically only available in ROM form? It's one hell of a cool rhythm game.
> Other than the default EBA/Rhythm Heaven answers, I also enjoy Audiosurf and recently got Bit.Trip Beat.
> and I've also played Beat Hazard, but it was only a demo. Was pretty cool while it lasted anyway.



Trying it now!


----------



## RNorthex (Mar 29, 2011)

rythm heaven +1
also played some D-pad hero on NES, but it's FRIGGIN hard


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh wow. It would be a hard choice between Parappa 2 and Um Jammer Lammy........... UM JAMMER LAMMY ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 6, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Oh wow. It would be a hard choice between Parappa 2 and Um Jammer Lammy........... UM JAMMER LAMMY ALL THE WAY!


Woah this was a huge necrobump


Anyways, since this is revived I guess, I played a crap ton of Elite Beat Agents on the DS. Was super fun


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Oh wow. It would be a hard choice between Parappa 2 and Um Jammer Lammy........... UM JAMMER LAMMY ALL THE WAY!


Holy fuck, how did you find this thread?

Well anyways, mine are probably Project Diva games and also.... uhm.... TnT.


----------



## Chary (Oct 6, 2017)

Super Beat Xonic is fun---hoooly what the crap look at all those old school members what a necrobump.


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Woah this was a huge necrobump
> 
> 
> Anyways, since this is revived I guess, I played a crap ton of Elite Beat Agents on the DS. Was super fun


Oh lol I just looked at the post date. Crap.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> Holy fuck, how did you find this thread?
> 
> Well anyways, mine are probably Project Diva games and also.... uhm.... TnT.


I love me some rhythm games!


----------



## kingraa777 (Oct 6, 2017)

Any invites for sows??????..............


----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 9, 2017)

Hatsune Miku, Taiko, and Patapon if that counts lol


----------



## oji (Oct 9, 2017)

Donkey Konga series is a great fun too with it's bongos.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 9, 2017)

Bust a groove. That is all.... Rhythm games.


----------



## Plstic (Oct 10, 2017)

kingraa777 said:


> Any invites for sows??????..............


Ask on irc


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this is the second necrobump I've seen today from @blockman765 . How do you manage to find these threads?


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 25, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the second necrobump I've seen today from @blockman765 . How do you manage to find these threads?


I'm a wizard.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------

